# Canadians ban Marmite and Irn Bru!



## yulzari (Jan 24, 2014)

*This means war!*

There is no life without Marmite. We saw the terrible suffering in New Zealand when their Marmite factory was destroyed in the earthquakes. Never again!

Canadians of Caledonian extraction will be reduced to drinking whisky and beer as poor substitutes for Irn Bru (made in Scotland, from girders).


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2014)

Well.. switch to bacon and water .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Pope (Jan 24, 2014)

I can see where that could cause untold suffering and hardship! (WTF is that stuff, anyway??!!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Marmite I can understand, but......Irn Bru!!?? 
What has the world come to!?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2014)

Whisky and beer.......Oh all right, I'll just have to live with that.

A small return punch for banned Canadian seal meat perhaps?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Re-brand as seal bacon perhaps?


----------



## Angels one-five (Jan 24, 2014)

That's just inhumane! Wars have been started for less!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

The War of Pigs or whatyacallit?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

Why in the world are these things banned?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2014)

Never heard of Irn Bru and not sure I want to....







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2014)

Also banned Ovaltine and Penguin bars !


----------



## yulzari (Jan 24, 2014)

Make them eat Seal Flipper Pie or Poutine and drink Screech. 

Actually I rather liked Screech. Poutine needs bacon. Seal Flipper Pie could be improved by _actually_ using a real rubber glove filled with wallpaper paste.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2014)

rochie said:


> Also banned Ovaltine and Penguin bars !


I couldn't believe that when I read the article...Ovaltine is banned because it's fortified with vitamins and minerals!

God forbid people have access to anything that might be good for them...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tell you what. You guys promise not to deport Beiber back here, and we'll have a second look at the Ovaltine.STUPID GOVERNMENTS!!!!!

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Tell you what. You guys promise not to deport Beiber back here, and we'll have a second look at the Ovaltine.STUPID GOVERNMENTS!!!!!
> 
> Geo



dont sound fair to me !

would rather not import ovaltine !!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 24, 2014)

yulzari said:


> *This means war!*
> 
> There is no life without Marmite. We saw the terrible suffering in New Zealand when their Marmite factory was destroyed in the earthquakes. Never again!



Yes Indeed we went on a war footing as the shop shelves were invaded by the dreaded "Vegemite" ... it even infiltrated my brecky table till i spotted the mistake on his wrapper ... *this was WAR!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 24, 2014)

Vegemite rocks and you know it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2014)

Morons!


----------



## Aozora (Jan 24, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Vegemite rocks and you know it!



Both rock! Without Marmite or Vegemite the world is a darker, more frightening place: WE NEED MORE MARMVEGE ADDICTS! Kids need to be raised eating Marmite/Vegemite at every meal! Send them to school in their Vegeweener uniforms!






Marmicrisps in their lunchboxes:






Sooth their coughs and colds with Marmivaseline!






MAKE THEM PROUD TO BE MARMI ZEALANDERS, AUSSIEVEGES and CANADAMITES!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, and Rob Ford is also available for any takers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

I need a stiff drink!!


----------



## Aozora (Jan 25, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh, and Rob Ford is also available for any takers.



Er...I think you can keep him








Or trade him in for another Canadian Ford...Toronto, Dupont Street Ford factory:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

He is quite the character.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2014)

"... he's quite a character"

Yes he is, he doesn't _steal_ tax payers money, he keeps his _political _promises, and doesn't screw around with other men's wives. He's his own worst enemy though ... on_ image_.

I didn't realize you _knew_ him, Aozora, or that you were familiar with with seal flipper pie ("...Seal Flipper Pie could be improved by actually using a real rubber glove filled with wallpaper paste."). Done properly it beats steak and kidney pie hands down. And seal heart tartar ....  .... fantastic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Wait, "Seal Flipper Pie" is real????


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Vegemite rocks and you know it!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2014)

".... Wait, "Seal Flipper Pie" is real???? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/01/dining/01seal.html?pagewanted=all_r=0

Good _healthy_ eatin' man


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks! Very interesting, I would try it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2014)

Looked for the barfing smiley and had no luck...

So here it is in manual form: *barf!!*


----------



## stona (Jan 26, 2014)

I've developed a taste for this recently.






I'm afraid Vegemite is only okay if you can't get Marmite!

As for Irn Bru, it tastes just like Tizer.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 27, 2014)

Yuck Aozora; you are one sick individual. This Kiwi can't stand that brown sh*t. Irn Bru is alright, although in large quantities, like a 1 litre bottle your wee alarmingly starts turning orange.



> Er...I think you can keep him



Here are some more Canadians I think the world would be happier if they remained within their country's borders:

Avril Lavigne, William Shatner, Celine Dion, Bryan Adams, Justin Bieber, Alanis Morrisette to name a few...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2014)

ESPECIALLY Bieber!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2014)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Here are some more Canadians I think the world would be happier if they remained within their country's borders:
> 
> Avril Lavigne, *William Shatner*, Celine Dion, Bryan Adams, Justin Bieber, Alanis Morrisette to name a few...


Hey now...dunno about the rest, but we're talking about Captain-freakin'-Kirk here!

He's got carte blanche


----------



## yulzari (Jan 27, 2014)

I should have taken the opportunity to find and try some seal meat while I was in Canade. I remain to be convinced by Seal Flipper Pie after my only experience of it. In Iceland I understand they grate dried Puffin over it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 27, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Looked for the barfing smiley and had no luck...
> 
> So here it is in manual form: *barf!!*



  

One of those three should work. Personally I like to use the zombie face for effect.



fubar57 said:


> View attachment 252913
> 
> 
> Geo





Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 252913
> 
> 
> Geo



The Doomsday Clock between the US and Canada now sits at 23:59:59

I am now hoarding Maple Syrup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2014)

These things never stay in the same spot twice for me but this time it was in the twentieth row of the big box o' smileys in the Go Advanced .

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've never been so ashamed or proud to be a Canadian. We make the world cry and laugh at the same time.

Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2014)

"....I've never been so ashamed or proud to be a Canadian. We make the world cry and laugh at the same time...."

Doesn't affect me that way, Geo, but I have learned to wear _bifocals_ .. . 

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bieber should be banned....._full stop!_.....from music! 
....and so should them there three from the 80's music scene plus Simon Cowell!


----------



## Ian Warren (Feb 1, 2014)

Laughing my head off  .... whoops i'd better pick it up off the floor and put it back on - wipe the dust away, first the little* Cartoon strip* and then the *Beaver *and *Mayor* CLASSIC  all this over a breakfast spread ... up to a few weeks back I thought is was J Beaver .


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 12, 2014)

Well at least Bieber isn't the Mayor, he'd hide more drugs, not turn up to meetings when he's hungover and have a greater chance of being lynched by his voters/supporters for not enough fan-service than Mayor 'I like more than a typical tipple when off-duty'.

As for Simon 'Trousers up to his chest' Cowel, The UK doesn't want him back, alive or otherwise; well not those who are older than 30 and don't vote for his telephonical money grabbing (supposed) 'reality' TV acts, let Iran have him -music is banned there if its not 'folk' or religous.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, _that_ Cowell have reproduced, for the sake of all humanity, or those of who knows music when we hear it, his 'mini me' reproduction knows better music than its original....


Oh dear Lord, it just hit me.....what if Justin Bieber reproduce, can we get a court order to prevent such an occasion, can we sterilise him by law?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh dear Lord, it just hit me.....what if Justin Bieber reproduce, can we get a court order to prevent such an occasion, can we sterilise him by law?



The 'Gesetz zur Verhütung erbkranken Nachwuchses' ( 'Law for the Prevention of Genetically Diseased Offspring', just called the sterilisation law in many histories) was enacted in July 1933. Be careful what you wish for.......even in jest.

It's often forgotten that in the early 20th century craze for eugenics the United States also passed compulsory sterilisation laws, but they didn't apply to the general population, just those in psychiatric hospitals and prisons and therefore least able to defend themselves.

Alberta (Canada) only repealed its 'Sexual Sterilisation Act' in 1972.

The US and Canada are not alone amongst developed countries, Sweden and Switzerland are on the list. An attempt to introduce similar laws in the UK failed in 1913 and that was the end of it here. 

Some countries in the developing world maintain such laws to this day. They are an outrage and contravene the most basic human rights to which we should all be entitled. That, I grudgingly concede, includes the sorry specimen that is Justin Bieber.

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 12, 2014)

Well if it can be done, it'd stop the legion of those who wanna be his personal 'face huggers' - carrying on with the Bieber Alien link, there's a clip somewhere called Predators Teenage Son - the son has an early Bieber haircut.


----------



## GregP (Mar 17, 2014)

Here's a tribute from Canada to the USA:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E064kb3UnU_

And I guess they DO have stronger beer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

That was well done.


----------

